# (Closed) Come Visit: Meteor Shower, Celeste & Flick



## notorioustommyp (Jun 19, 2020)

Free entry w/tips welcome but certainly not a necessity (tip whatever you want). Will be hosting for the next 90 minutes or so from the timing of this post. 

Nooks open too till 10am mountain time, feel free to shop and buy whatever is available (turnips @ 114).  Area roped off to beach left of airport, it's where Celeste and Flick are both trapped and it's a good area for stargazing (Nooks accessible).

I may be semi AFK so if I'm not responsive just do your thing and leave any tips at the booth where I'll be behind (don't worry about leaving any tips if I haven't picked any up and the booth is full).  Leave by airport only and don't steal any tips left out, if anyone breaks these two rules I will immediately terminate the session.

I will like your comment and PM you the dodo code when I'm ready for you to come visit, comment below if you want to come with the phrase "grimace cookies" so I know you read this whole message, without the phrase you won't be given the dodo code.  Looking forward to hosting you!


----------



## Jillenium (Jun 19, 2020)

Grimace cookies! Could I come please? Mama from jillville


----------



## Aimee_baileyxo (Jun 19, 2020)

Grimace Cookies! Is it possible for me to come please?


----------



## May.I (Jun 19, 2020)

May I come over? grimace cookies Monica from Mo’ Haven


----------



## Buffi (Jun 19, 2020)

grimace cookies! Would I be able to stop by?


----------



## GEEBRASS (Jun 19, 2020)

grimace cookies! G-Brass from CHUD Heap!


----------



## Lynnatchii (Jun 19, 2020)

Grimace cookies, can I come over? CalQueena from Pururu Den. I want to sell to flick, so my pocket's full of bugs. Im just going to tip you with bells, is that ok?


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jun 19, 2020)

Grimace cookies, could I come? Chloe from Celosia


----------



## leming (Jun 19, 2020)

Would love to join.  grimace cookies! Do you have a wishlist and/or want any hybrid flowers? My island is overrun with hybrids and I'm happy to bring you a bunch (just name the color/type if you want any)!

Leming from Cricket Island


----------



## Salomebibouland (Jun 19, 2020)

I’d love to come grimace cookies! Salomé from bibouland


----------



## lars708 (Jun 19, 2020)

Grimace cookies! Can I come please  

Lars from Beignet!


----------



## izzyvixen (Jun 19, 2020)

grimace cookies ty

Amy from Pompeii


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 19, 2020)

Grimace cookies, Trent from Melemele!


----------



## Opal (Jun 19, 2020)

I'm opal from Eclipsia, grimace cookies!


----------



## notorioustommyp (Jun 19, 2020)

I apologize to everyone who was over when the communication was lost, will not be reopening though, I need to go to bed, sorry for the inconveniences and hope you understand.


----------



## roserk (Jun 19, 2020)

Ok thanks


----------

